# Sinkhole: You have got to be $hitting me!!!



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2010)

Is this the most scary thing you have every seen in your life? Looks like something out of a Stephen King movie.
_______________________________________________________________________________

In this photo released by Guatemala's Presidency on Monday May 31, 2010, a sinkhole covers a street intersection in downtown Guatemala City, Monday May 31, 2010. A day earlier authorities blamed the heavy rains caused by tropical storm Agatha as the cause of the crater that swallowed a a three-story building but now say they will be conducting further studies to determine the cause. Last April 2007, another giant sinkhole in the same area killed 3 people.(AP Photo/Guatemala's Presidency, Luis Echeverria)
10:40 p.m. ET, 4/7/10


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy crap!


----------



## Velius (Jun 1, 2010)

I heard about this earlier. Looks strange to see that kind of hole there- almost unreal looking. I wonder how deep that is.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2010)

Unreal !!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2010)

Imagine waking up to that in your front yard.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmmm...call me skeptical, but the sides of that hole look WAAAAAAAAAAY too perfect to be natural. Photoshop or something man-made, perhaps? Or one heck of a mole problem. Could be wrong though...wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2010)

What the...?

That looks like the result of a worm-hole out of a movie or something!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 1, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!!! What a hole!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 1, 2010)

I had the same thought, RA.
But Nat Geo have an article on one that occurred in 2007: Photo in the News: Giant Sinkhole Swallows Guatemala Homes

as well as this one: Sinkhole in Guatemala: Giant Could Get Even Bigger

so it looks legit, but weird.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the Silver Surfer in the area? Any one seen him flyin around?


----------



## imalko (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for that, Gumbyk! So, looks legit. Daaaaaang!

That black spot at the bottom is way too abrupt to just be shadows forming, looks like the hole opens out into a cavern or something. I think I'd be packing my suitcase right about now, living above that monster!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, first thing I did was see if it was fake, it doesn't appear to be.

But f*ck that is a scary hole.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Strewth!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone that's lived in the mountains around here knows there are sinkholes popping up from time to time due to the limestone caves underneath just collapsing...but it is a sink hole. It sinks, falls in...slowly. If its real quick it may drop a few feet in a day and then more over a week or two.
This monstrosity is not a sinkhole, even if they call it that. Hell's Elevator would be a more fitting name for this catastrophe.

I'd like to see some pics from a RC camera drone of the interior!
Derek


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 2, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> This monstrosity is not a sinkhole...


I think the Silver Surfer was responsible...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2010)

That bl**dy thing makes my hair stand on my neck!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2010)

That just looks so strange. I looks like God took a big drill and just dug a hole.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 2, 2010)

That is really scary. Saw it yesterday and....

Questions:
1. How deep?
2. How much bigger (somebody already said probably a lot)?
3. How many more around (if there is a cavern)?
4. How fast can I get the hell out of dodge if I live in that neighborhood?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I posted a pic of the 2007 hole in my "Amazing" pics thread. These things are real - real scary! Of course I can think of better areas for this to happen that Guatamala.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its the A$$ hole of the world, better watch out as crap might be comming out of it soon.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 2, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Anyone that's lived in the mountains around here knows there are sinkholes popping up from time to time due to the limestone caves underneath just collapsing...but it is a sink hole. It sinks, falls in...slowly. If its real quick it may drop a few feet in a day and then more over a week or two.
> This monstrosity is not a sinkhole, even if they call it that. Hell's Elevator would be a more fitting name for this catastrophe.
> 
> I'd like to see some pics from a RC camera drone of the interior!
> Derek



thats all most of central america is ..one huge limestone formation. i dive and there are places called "cenotes"...limestone caves filled with fresh water. i have dove several cenotes and they can be quite deep, huge, and run for miles. if one caved in...well..you see what would happen.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah you and your cenote would get flushed! I like mudpuppy's idea, fly a remote controlled airplane in there and lets see if its full of demons or some such stuff. That's some scary stuff there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 6, 2010)

They finally figured out what was in the sink hole.






http://thefrogman.me/post/651422174/this-is-no-cave


Wheels


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2010)

**EDIT** Wheelsup beat me to it...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2010)

ROTFLMBO!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

"Tremors: Guatamalan Drift"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2010)

....or "The Guatemalan Connection"


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2010)

They should use that for Journey to the Center of the earth!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah. Journey to the underground world!

This is an artificial sinkhole to prevent the river flood in Tokyo. Interesting to me, its structure is same as the natural ones.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2010)

wow Shinpachi, those images look like they're straight out of a science fiction film!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know why GG but the Japanese like the underground structure since Iwo Jima


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like the dwarven Mines of Moria.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2010)

Free tour is available, Matt308.

Departs: Every Tuesday to Friday. 3 tours a day.
(Maximum number of tour participants : 25 people for each tour)
The 1st tour 10:00 - 11:30
The 2nd tour 13:00 - 14:30
The 3rd tour 15:00 - 16:30

More details (English page)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a pretty amazing piece of engineering there.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey. It is better than producing battleships at least.
More photos are here.


----------



## badbear (Jun 9, 2010)

I reckon its the work of the predator


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank God Japan doesn't have earthquakes.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2010)

Governor of Tokyo Mr. Ishihara would be happy if no earthquake might not come against the rumour for these several decades. No construction designer expects no earthquake anyway.
Photo: Kobe 1995.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks Gnomey. It is better than producing battleships at least.
> More photos are here.



Shinpachi-san, those pics are amazing. How many trillions of yen did that cost?!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 10, 2010)

That crater in Guatemala looks like the result of someone smoking in the outhouse.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Shinpachi-san, those pics are amazing. How many trillions of yen did that cost?!



Total cost is said 0.24 Trillion JP-Yen = about 2.4 billion US-Dollars.
It covers about 6.3Km = about 4 miles of the channel length, including 5 "sinkholes"


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2010)

Engineering. You gotta love it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2010)

Certainly do!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't most of the major cities (at least all those near major waterways/lakes/oceans) have a similar drainage/overflow system dug under their cities? I know I've seen several highlighted on Discovery at one point or another, maybe History channel too.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2010)

If they have one in Seattle, I'll eat my hat. Christ nothing like that in Tokyo!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2010)

My town Osaka also has such a drainage/overflow system.
It is a canal since the 17th century
I love it though.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 11, 2010)

We have the Deep Tunnel here in Chicago. Not as fancy as the one in Japan but it is a huge system that took decades to build. I know a lot of people that worked on it. The green shaded area in the map is the Chicago city limits to give you an idea of the extent of the system.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, that looks familiar....I think the Chicago network was on the show. Dang, wish I could remember which program it was on, I could look it up!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2010)

Scale is totally different from the Tokyo's. Awesome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 15, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Yeah, that looks familiar....I think the Chicago network was on the show. Dang, wish I could remember which program it was on, I could look it up!


It's probably this show on the History channel.
Cities of the Underworld Season 1-2 Episode Guide on TV.com

Cities of the Underworld - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds familiar. Is that the show where the guy goes to a different city/ruin every episode, and explores the sewers/basements/built-over ruins?


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 23, 2010)

We're doomed

Are there any reasonable explanations for spectacular sinkholes in China? – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 23, 2010)

..


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 24, 2010)

That hole is gapingly huge, and seriously dark; hence hinting at a larger underground cavern as similarily pointed out earlier. I think the next couple of blocks in radius should move somewhere else, before the rest of the flange/lip falls in.

The Tokyo anti flood system looks very impressive (as does the Chicago one too), as for earthquakes, hopefully its deep enough that should it collapse, it wouldn't cause much subsidance; otherwise post large quake, there would be some new river courses/beds/routes. I assume it's designed to withstand upto a guesstimate of say around 3.6R?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your care, razor1uk.
Though I am not sure what the '3.6R' means exactly, the Tokyo facility is said designed expecting a seismic intensity of 7 (1,500Gal.) of the future earthquake. The radius of underground tunnel is said 5.0 meters.
980Gal. = 1G
Thanks!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 26, 2010)

Arigatto Shinpachi, by R i was trying to mean (R)ichter Scale. G? (G)iant Galllon?  :/ ?? Certainly as long as there's some water in the system, that will have a dampening effect to any quake, but the any surging in the tank would creat some additional stresses. But since its upto around 7.0 resistance, it should be ok


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2010)

G for Gravity, sir.
R for Richter Scale seems a synonym of M for Magnitude.
I am not informed of its value for the facility at the moment.
Thanks for your kind lecture, razor1uk


----------

